# Pin fuzzy with clarifier and scope



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

So I am new to the whole scope thing, I have a Classic Archery magnum with a Swarovski 4x shooting a standard pin with .010 green fiber. Pin sits directly behind lens (almost touches it). Specialty Archery hooded 45 deg. with #2 clarifier is the clearest sight picture but pin is fuzzy. Any suggestions ?


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Any help ?


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

A #2 is probably too strong for a 4x try a #1 clarifier , it should help a bit, but sometimes the pin will still be slightly fuzzy


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The clarifier strength is a very individual thing. Everyone's eyes are different. Really the only way to determine which is best is to try different clarifiers and lens.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

Really the only thing you can do is trade off and go to the #1 clarifier. I just put one in and it's a #1 Clarifier with a 1/16" aperture and it works awesone, clear target and only slightly fuzzy pin. Have you tried just a 1/16" aperture without the clarifier sometimes that can work, it depends on your eyes.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Clarifier makes the target clear, verifier makes the pin clear. You can't have both clear - the best you can do is experiment and see what you like the best, and only you can decide that. It's like glasses - nobody else sees what you see.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Guys !!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Play with a larger pin till you can see it. It will probably still be some what fuzzy.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

I had this same problem when shooting a 4x scope

I started using a 2x scope and now don't need a clarifier. 

I use a regular hooded peep at 3.3/64" (Yes, I have to drill out a 3/36", but that's just because of my scope size/draw length/sight bar, etc.)


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

orarcher said:


> So I am new to the whole scope thing, I have a Classic Archery magnum with a Swarovski 4x shooting a standard pin with .010 green fiber. Pin sits directly behind lens (almost touches it). Specialty Archery hooded 45 deg. with #2 clarifier is the clearest sight picture but pin is fuzzy. Any suggestions ?


Bowtech RPM 360? If so, wrong angle peep. Should be a 37 degrees. Wrong angle and distortion is a reality, especially with a clarifier. By and larger most people can do without a clarifier with a 4X lens....


----------



## Ford1978 (Mar 18, 2013)

Also, you can play with the distance the scope is out from the bow, sometimes bringing it in will clear it up a lot. Might also take going the other way if you can


----------



## ZuluWhiskeyFox (Apr 7, 2014)

For me what worked the best is a peep with very small aperture and no lens. I'm using 4x scope. At age 53 Presbiopia is certainly a big part of problem.


----------



## Sean Nel (Jan 11, 2014)

It will never be 100% sharp... just achieve "acceptable focus" for a given value of *Acceptable*

Remember, you have one (or maybe two) lenses in your setup (scope and peep) just like a magnifying glass, you hold the magnifying glass a certain distance away from what you are looking at to get it sharp and magnified normally with least distortion... there are two values... distance from your eyes, and distance from the subject... both need to be correct to get a "sharp image"

so, if you have a setup that works perfectly at 40yds, chances are pretty good it's gonna be fuzzy at 20yds and 80yds...


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

orarcher said:


> So I am new to the whole scope thing, I have a Classic Archery magnum with a Swarovski 4x shooting a standard pin with .010 green fiber. Pin sits directly behind lens (almost touches it). Specialty Archery hooded 45 deg. with #2 clarifier is the clearest sight picture but pin is fuzzy. Any suggestions ?





SonnyThomas said:


> Bowtech RPM 360? If so, wrong angle peep. Should be a 37 degrees. Wrong angle and distortion is a reality, especially with a clarifier. By and larger most people can do without a clarifier with a 4X lens....


Hey, if in doubt, Super Peeps have dimples, one for 37 degrees and two for 45 degrees...


----------

